# ما الفرق بين العهد القديم والجديد



## SaeedMSD (15 يونيو 2012)

ما الفرق بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد بالكتاب المقدس​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2012)

*الفرق بينهما -إن صح إستخدام هذه الكلمة- هو أن العهد القديم عهد الغضب والعقاب والعهد الجديد عهد النعمة والمصالحة والفداء بالذبيحة المحيية التى قدمها ربنا يسوع المسيح عن العالم كله*

*فى العهد القديم نعرف عقوبة الخطية الفظيعة ، لنعلم حجم خطيتنا وبشاعتها ، وفى العهد الجديد يعطينا الفداء والمسامحة بشرط عدم الإرتداد عن الإيمان ولا عن الوصية المقدسة *

*فى العهد القديم نتواجه مواجهة صعبة مع العدل الإلهى برغم أنه ممزوج برحمة الله ، وفى العهد الجديد نتواجهة مواجهة رائعة مع الرحمة الإلهية برغم عدم نقضها لعدل الله*

*فإن عدل الله رحيم ورحمته عادلة (مثلما قال البابا شنوده صاحب موهبة الحكمة العالية) ولا يمكن إلغاء العدل ولا الرحمة الإلهية ، لأنه مطلق الرحمة والعدل معاً *

*ولكنه بحكمته التى تفوق كل تصور ، يقدر أن يوازن بين الرحمة والعدل ، فيكون عدله غير خالٍ من رحمته وكذلك رحمته غير خالية من عدله*


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2012)

باختصار شديد، العهد القديم عهد الوعد، لأنه بدأ بوعد الخلاص من بعد السقوط، ثم استمر تأكيد الوعد وإعلان نبوات تأكد تحقيق الوعد، وفيه تربية وتهيئة الإنسان وتعليمة أن الخطية خاطئة جداً وأن مهما ما صنع افنسان فهو يحيا في الموت ويحتاج للحياة، لأنه قد أُغلق على الجميع في العصيان، وإعداد الإنسان لعهد إعلان الخلاص بشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي بيَّن محبة الله لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات لأجلنا، مات لأجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا، والعهد القديم مُعلن في العهد الجديد، والعهد الجديد مستتر في العهد القديم... هذا باختصار شديد ولو رجعت للموضوعات الدراسية في المنتدى عن الكتاب المقدس [ موضوع مدخل للكتاب المقدس ] هاتجد شرح وافي لهذه الحقائق ليست كمجرد دراسة للمعرفة ولكنها للخبرة، كن معافي
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 يونيو 2012)

العهد القديم يكمل العهد الجديد العهدين يمثلان الكتاب المقدس


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 يونيو 2012)

الاخوة افاضوا ووفوا .
كلمة صغيرة اخرى
العهد القديم هو مرحلة طفولة البشرية  (الطفل لا يعرف شئ ولكنه يستكشف العالم بحواسه) فى العهد القديم عرف الانسان من هو الله ، كيف خلقنا الله ، عرفنا معنى الخطية ، نتيجة الخطية التى هى الموت ، وعرفنا ايضا بالنبوة ان الانتصار علي الخطية وعلى نتيجتها قادم على يد المخلص اى المسيح

فى العهد الجديد وهى مرحلة بلوغ البشرية  ، جاء المخلص حامل الخطية ومعطى البر وقدم الفداء بالموت الذى استحقناه نحن .

ده باختصار شديد


----------



## أَمَة (15 يونيو 2012)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الاخوة افاضوا ووفوا .
> كلمة صغيرة اخرى
> العهد القديم هو مرحلة طفولة البشرية  (الطفل لا يعرف شئ ولكنه يستكشف العالم بحواسه) فى العهد القديم عرف الانسان من هو الله ، كيف خلقنا الله ، عرفنا معنى الخطية ، نتيجة الخطية التى هى الموت ، وعرفنا ايضا بالنبوة ان الانتصار علي الخطية وعلى نتيجتها قادم على يد المخلص اى المسيح
> 
> ...


 
مفيش تعبير اسهل من الذي قلته وخصوصا اللون الأحمر ، يا *ابن الملك*


----------



## Twin (15 يونيو 2012)

*اضافة *

*العهد القديم والعهد الجديد واحد ... كون المشرع كان واحد *
*فإله العهد القديم هو هو إله العهد القديم*
*وبما أن الإله واحد -أمس واليوم والي الأبد- فالعهد واحد لأنه من مصدر واحد*
*وكما نقول ... أن العهد القديم خبأ في داخله العهد الجديد *
*والعهد الجديد فر ووضح ما كان في العهد القديم*
*فــ في القديم بدأ العهد  ... وفــ الجديد تُمم*​


----------



## SaeedMSD (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لكل من رد وهسا صار واضح 

وأسف لعدم شكري وعدم ردي لاني كنت مشغول كثير في الفترة الماصية​


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2012)

SaeedMSD قال:


> *شكرا لكل من رد وهسا صار واضح*​
> 
> 
> وأسف لعدم شكري وعدم ردي لاني كنت مشغول كثير في الفترة الماصية​


 شكرا لك على سؤالك ووصول الرد.

الرب يبارك حياتك.


----------



## نوري كريم داؤد (26 مارس 2017)

الاخوة الكرام


لا فرق بين إله العهد القديم وإله العهد الجديد , فالله هو هو , هو الفادي وهو الديان


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=268808


----------



## II Theodore II (26 مارس 2017)

عزيزي نوري كريم داؤد , 

 اولا: الموضوع قديم اردت تنبيهك لانى وقعت في هذا الامر سهوا من قبل 

ثانيا لم يقل احد انه اله العهد القديم غير اله العهد لجديد , السؤال كان ما الفرق بين العهد القديم والجديد ليس عن الههم


----------

